# Laguna pumps



## Proaquatic (Mar 5, 2015)

MAX-FLO models Original	Sale

MAX-FLO 600GPH	159.99	135.00 
MAX-FLO 960GPH	229.99	194.00 
MAX-FLO 1350GPH 289.99	246.00 
MAX-FLO 2000GPH	339.99	289.00 
MAX-FLO 2400GPH	359.99	306.00 
MAX-FLO 2900GPH	399.99	340.00 
MAX-FLO 4280GPH	459.99	391.00

Limited Time Offer. While Quantities last. 
Other pumps on sale in store.

Check out more of our products at www.proaquatic.ca


----------

